# What should I bring to a furry con?



## DisneyMudkip (Jul 18, 2015)

I have never been to a furry convention before, or any convention for that matter... I plan on going to ANE (Anthro New England at the Hyatt Regency in Cambridge,Mass.) in 2016. I was wondering what I should bring with me. I am going with my best friend and a family member (to be our handler). Also if you have any tips for newcomers, that would be fantastic! I really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jul 18, 2015)

It's like packing for any vacation, don't sweat it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh you know, just take the usual.

-money
-clothes
-booze
-condoms
-booze
-pepperspray 
-condoms
-taser 
-booze
-money

So just the usual.


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 19, 2015)

ugh.. bringing alcohol is a terrible idea.  Furries already can get shitfaced on their own at the hotel bars.. v.v  But like parrot said, it's really just like packing for a vacation.  Clothes, toiletries, money (cash and plastic) any electronics you want like phone, camera, gameboy ect (don't forget chargers/batteries!).  Snacks and drinks for the room you could probably pick up somewhere close by after you've gotten checked into your hotel.  Just don't get overwhelmed and pack too much, it becomes a hassle later.  I always pack too much ^^;; then I never have room for any of the fun stuff I bought at the con.


----------



## Arlo (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Disney;

Since you mentioned bringing someone along to act as a handler, I am assuming you'll be fursuiting. 
My fursuit checklist usually runs something like this:

*Fursuit* (head, paws, tail, bodysuit, feetpaws, belt to attach tail) and yes I check off each item because I forgot my 'tail belt' once & had to use my SO's regular belt which was too narrow & hurt like crap!
*Balaclava (2)
Diveskin (2-3) *depending upon how much I plan on suiting
*Socks (4 pr.)
**12 oz. spray bottle w/rubbing alcohol  *I drive to cons, so I go ahead & pack a full sprayer of alcohol.  Spritz on the inside of your suit/suit parts after a session
*Soft bristle hairbrush *to make my suit look neat & tidy
*Black upholstery thread & heavy duty sewing needles *just in case I need to make an emergency seam repair...it does happen!
*Small tabletop fan (8" diameter) *to help dry suit & diveskins out faster
*Safety pins

*Other than this, like other posters have said, pack what you would for a regular vacation.  My only other advice would be to figure out how many pairs of underwear you usually take on a trip of the same length and double it. (nothing is worse than putting sweaty shorts back on after a suiting session.....YUCK!)

Hope this helps and have fun!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2015)

This may interest you. 

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8789179/


----------



## Troj (Jul 19, 2015)

This may be helpful:

http://www.furrydoodle.com/?p=2754

Like others have said, you're basically packing for a vacation (except fursuiters also have to figure out how to pack their fursuit and fursuit supplies). 

I highly recommend bringing some small portable snacks, some spending money, and a nice camera.


----------



## DisneyMudkip (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you everybody for you're help!


----------

